# Looking For Rally Ii Wheel Advice



## 151007 (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm considering different wheels for my 67. Want to keep the factory Rally II look but with a more aggressive tread and stance. Any thoughts regarding 4 15x8s, 4 15x7s, 15x8 rear with 15x7 or even 14x6 front? What tires -- 235/70, 215/70, etc. I appreciate anyone's input and experience.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I would run 15x7 all the way around with 225/70 or 235/70 if the 235's will clear in the front. That way, you can still rotate your tires for longer wear.


----------



## 151007 (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks. That makes the most sense regarding tire life, but performance is more of a consideration. My C6 has 325/30 x 19s rear and 275/35 18s front. 1970 AARs and T/As had G60s rear and E60s front from the factory. What I'm wondering is what's the optimal size people have experienced on their GTOs without clearance issues? What backspacing, etc.


----------



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm in the same boat as you right now, after going to the nationals last weekend around here I think I have settled on 235/60 on my 15x7's. They look to have the best all around look and the people I spoke with said they handled well.


----------



## Hammertime (Aug 11, 2009)

Same question. I'm still looking for the thread or pictures that illustrate the subtle differences between a 15 x 7 and 16 x 7. I'm looking at all tire/wheel combinations, including stagger for the back -- thinking a slightly taller rear tire might help highway rpm. I'm familiar with wheel measurement, but looking for picture examples of various wheel combinations, any ideas?


----------

